# Low Libido on TRT



## rippedforce285 (May 30, 2016)

Have been on self-prescribed TRT for the past two years. Watson brand (no question about authenticity). Over the past few months, have had to make myself go to the gym. Always feel fatigued and have zero sex drive. Attached is my latest blood work. Thoughts? Btw I have taken no AIs. Could it be low e2 symptoms? Don't really know why my e2 is so low when I haven't been using an AI. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s2h (May 30, 2016)

i would say your e2 is too low...14 is a range were i would get similar sides your having ,....thats one hell of a total test number on TRT..is this one of the 500mg ew TRTs?


what else are you taking suppp wise?


----------



## dirtwarrior (May 31, 2016)

yep low e2


----------



## Sly_S13 (May 31, 2016)

What exactly is e2?


----------



## rippedforce285 (Jun 1, 2016)

200mg every 10 days. Granted that was day after injection.  Less than 12 hours actually. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rippedforce285 (Jun 1, 2016)

Think adding hcg 3x a week at 250iu would help get e2 levels up??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rippedforce285 (Jun 1, 2016)

And no other supplements. Have only been on 200mg of Watson cyp for about the past 6 months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 46and2 (Jun 2, 2016)

rippedforce285 said:


> 200mg every 10 days. Granted that was day after injection.  Less than 12 hours actually.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Try splitting it up like 100mg e3.5d, that worked better for me anecdotally.


----------



## rippedforce285 (Jun 4, 2016)

I'll try that. I still don't know why my e2 levels could be so low.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blergs. (Jun 6, 2016)

rippedforce285 said:


> I'll try that. I still don't know why my e2 levels could be so low.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree man, not sure why your estro is on the lower end, specially with T levels that high ( might want to drop test to 150mg ew IMO. 
but as for estro issue its odd I agree.
wish i could help more


----------

